# Corrodo G60 caliper interchange, bracket?



## Heterosapian (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm seeing in a number of parts suppliers' interchanges that the girling 54s are shared with a few 80s Audis and and early 90 passats. My question concerns the interchange of the brackets. From my searching on vortex I haven't seen mention of a common bracket/carrier. A few places sell reasonably priced remans w/ the carrier but I'm concerned that I'll order one to finish off my 11" swap and find they're brackets that don't accommodate the rotor. Can anyone verify that the 11" fronts came on passats and such?
Also, if anyone knows off the top which ball joint to use in the rado knuckles with 8v mk2 control arms that'd be great. I've got the knuckles and plan on doing all this to a mk2 8v gti. I've done my homework and as best I can gather, the 16v mk2 ball joints fit. Yes/No?
Any links would be greatly appreciated. I assure you I have exhausted the search function. Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Corrodo G60 caliper interchange, bracket? (Heterosapian)*

Calipers don't come with carriers, unless the carriers are specifically stated as being included. 
RockAuto actually has pairs of Remanufactured Corrado G60 11" calipers with carriers for 4-bolt rotors listed as closeout at about $66 a pair (plus core charge and shipping). I started to order a set, and found the total price to be around $180. I thought about ordering a set, and sending back a pair of Girling 54 10.1" calipers and carriers as cores, but chickened out.
Remanufactured calipers are sold exchange (like for like) 99% of the time. If you don't have identical calipers to return, the core charge is between $40-$125 for each caliper.
Girling makes numerous calipers called 54s. They are not all the same, and they don't all fit the same.
For example: MKIII Jettas and Golfs with ABA 2.0L engines come with Girling 54 calipers and 10.1" front rotors. MKIII VR6 cars come with Girling 54 calipers and 11" front rotors. The calipers are NOT THE SAME, AND NOT INTERCHANGEABLE. The calipers and the caliper carriers are all different.
Then, there's Corrado G60s which came with Girling 54s, and 11" front rotors, and the Corrado VR6 cars which came with Girling 54 11" front rotors. On the Corrado G60s and VR6s, the caliper carriers are different, but the Girling 54 11" calipers are the same.
The 11" 4-bolt caliper carrriers are just as hard to find as the complete Girling 11" 4-bolt calipers. Someone trying to put together a set of Girling 54 11" calipers for 4-bolt rotors just posted that VW gets $129 each for the Corrado G60 Girling 11" 4-bolt carriers (he just needs the slide pins).
Virtually all of the Audi 80s, Audi 90s, Audi 5000s, Passats, and Passat 16Vs that I have seen in junkyards have 9.4" or 10.1" calipers and rotors. A couple of weeks ago, I spotted my first couple of Passat 16Vs that actually had 11" calipers and rotors at one time (someone beat me to the calipers), but the 11" 4-bolt and 5-bolt rotors were still there. And, I've been looking for almost 18 months in PickAPart self-service salvage yards for a set. 
I suspect that the Audi 5000 Turbo Girling 60 (5-bolt rotor) dual piston calipers with carriers are actually easier to find than the Corrado/Passat 11" Girling 54 calipers. The Audi calipers (5-bolt) will bolt on in place of Girling 54 10.1" 4-bolts with carriers (use the 4-bolt 11" Corrado G60 rotors). Last week, I spotted two sets in a local self-service salvage yard. They looked to be in good condition, but I found a set about two months ago in another self-service salvage yard. The Audi Girling 60s are a step up from the Corrado Girling 54 11" calipers.
So, you shouldn't buy calipers from a company based on the cars that the Seller says they will fit. You might get more of what you already have, or something that you didn't want. The Girling 54 11" calipers for 4-bolt rotors are fairly rare, as VW only used them on Corrado G60s, and a few Passats (I have not found any on any Audis). Girling 54s for 4-bolt 10.1" rotors are available in abundance. I have seen them on many VW MKIIIs, Passats, and Audis. If you want to go to 11" rotors, make sure that you do not get these by mistake.
Girling 54 11" calipers used on VR6 cars with 5-bolt wheels are interchangable/the same as the Girling 54 11" calipers with 4-bolt rotors used on Corrado G60s. BUT THE CALIPER CARRIERS ARE NOT THE SAME. 5-bolt VR6 carriers do not fit on 4-bolt cars without changing the steering knuckles on the 4-bolt car.
It's easier to install a set of Corrado G60 Girling 54 11" 4-bolt calipers with carriers, or Audi 5000 TurboS Girling 60 11" (5-bolt) calipers with carriers (using Corrado G60 11" 4-bolt rotors) than to convert to 5-bolt rotors and wheels to use the VR6 parts.



_Modified by germancarnut51 at 12:48 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## Heterosapian (Jul 19, 2002)

Any word on what ball joint to use in the rado knuckle/8v arm combo? Thanks.



_Modified by Heterosapian at 11:52 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (Heterosapian)*

I think the Corrado G60 knuckles are the same as the MKIII, or at least they use the same caliper carriers.
The Audi Girling 60 calipers should bolt right on, as long as you have G60 knuckles, and not VR6 knuckles.
I've read that the 22mm master cylinder works fine with Girling 60s, but other people say they went bigger. Master cylinders are cheap in the self service salvage yards down here, so at least that should be a problem for me (hee-hee) if I need a bigger one.


----------



## reebo (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

so if you took a car ... doner car - say a 93 audi 90 that has Girling 60 calipers , could you swap all the knuckles with the brakes to an mk2/ mk3 ? do the mk2 ball joints work ? axles are the same , mk2 /mk3 strut mounts to the knucle ?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (reebo)*

I would say probably not. Pretty sure some of the parts, including the axles are different.
Besides, the Girling 60s are used with 5-bolt rotors on the Audi 90s and Audi 80s, that the Girling 60s came on.


----------



## reebo (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

ya 4 or 5 lug , doesnt matter. I guess Im looking for a donner that has the Girling 60 brake parts. The girling g60 can be found from 1989-1991 Audi 200 turbo quattro, 92-94 Audi turbo quattro, 1990-1994 Audi V8, 1992-1994 Audi 100 V6, 1987-1988 Audi 5000 quattro turbo, 1984-1988 Audi 5000 turbo, and 1993-1995 Audi 90 V6. Out of all these cars there must be some combination of parts that work, even if you were to press a mk2 hub into one of the knuckle's bearings from a Girling 60 car. Does any one know any secret combinations? 
The objective is to use a Girling 60 car to upgrade a mk2 or mk3 axle spline , balljoint and strut mount. I think there is a volvo too


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (reebo)*

I think you're missing the whole point.
MKII and MKIII use different steering knuckles (unless you have a16V MKII I think).
The Girling 60s and calipers carriers off an Audi 5000T will bolt directly onto a MKIII with 10.1" front calipers. NO CONVERSION WORK NECESSARY.
The Girling 60s will not bolt directly onto a MKII UNLESS IT HAS 10.1" front calipers. The steering knuckles need to be replaced if the MKII still has it's original 9.4" front brake calipers.


----------



## reebo (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

yes I know mk2 and mk3 use different steering knuckles. I was just trying to figure out what the best junker cars would be to buy. 
I am in the process of buying an Mk2 and was looking to pick up an older audi for its girling 60 brakes. So I will have to get some mk3 knuckles from a 2.0L or a tdi I believe, not a VR6 ( diff rotor and therefore diff carrier offset) and use the mk3 knucles with the Girling 60 brakes on mk3 because the balljoints/strut mounts and axle splines are the same.
As for missing the point, I'm really not sure what you mean. I certainly wasn't trying to make a point, what is the point anyway? I guess I did miss it. - and ya I think the 16v mk2 knuckle is the only mk2 knucle with a bolt on carrier.
I have a vr6 1995 - 11 " Girling 54
I have a 1997 CL - crappy built in carriers
does the gti 2.0L Mk3 have the same knucle as the mk3 GL ( 2.0 ) ?


----------

